# Cannot start net.eth0 or net.eth1 after update. [solved]

## mvip

Hi,

After I upgraded my portage a week or so ago, and there after restarted the server, net.eth1 fail to load.

When I try to start net.eth1 I receive the following error:

"/etc/init.d/net.eth1: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory 

* Starting  

*       no interface module has been loaded"

I upgraded the protage today (again) and ran all the updates with etc-update, but the error still remains.

Anyone know how to solve this?

mvipLast edited by mvip on Wed Sep 27, 2006 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blueaura

Sounds like the module for the ethernet controller has not been loaded don't you think.

Try to load the module with # modprobe -a ModuleName

If the module is built into the kernel recompile your kernel after making sure you have support for the driver in there.

----------

## lagalopex

you forgot to run etc-update?! and update the init-scripts in sys-apps/baselayout

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth1: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory 

 You probably don't have net.eth0 and net.eth1 as symlinks to net.lo

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -sf net.lo net.eth0

ln -sf net.lo net.eth1
```

----------

## mvip

blueaura:

No, the interface is running fine. I got it up running with ifconfig manually, so right now in ssh:ing to the server.

Btw, the intrece is compiled into the kernel, and not as a module.

lagalopex:

As I wrote in my post, I have already updated all the etc-updates that portage have been given to me.

mvip

----------

## mvip

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /etc/init.d/net.eth1: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory  You probably don't have net.eth0 and net.eth1 as symlinks to net.lo
> 
> ```
> cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ...

 

Wynn, you're the man! that did the trick.

Thanks.

----------

## Shade_MDK

I have the same problem and the links to net.lo are made..

actually made them twice and the same error occures.

and modules.d folder from /lib is empty has no files..

help pls probabliy it should have something in it.

some scripts or something

----------

## mvip

 *Shade_MDK wrote:*   

> I have the same problem and the links to net.lo are made..
> 
> actually made them twice and the same error occures.
> 
> and modules.d folder from /lib is empty has no files..
> ...

 

Hi,

I once again ran into the same problem with a server. It failed to load net.eth0 and net.lo. The solution was to simply run etc-update. Kind od makes sense. But I had a power-failure that rebooted the server before I was able to do so, and were locked out of the server.

----------

## Shade_MDK

But after emerge of baselayout-vserver

unmerging the above

reemerging baselayout ...standard version

and now it has the new scripts...

and cups no longer works...  :Smile: )

will see...

anyway after etc-update and deleted all old files and replaced them with the new ones networks starts fine

also samba and vsftp..and ssh

----------

## vega

Just a tip.

I've been through this and nothing above worked until I deleted /etc/init.d/net.* and re-emerged baselayout.

Then cups, apache, net.eth0 started to work again.

So, the steps I recommend are, in order:

```
1 - emerge -C baselayout

2 - rm /etc/init.d/net.*

3 - emerge baselayout

4 - etc-update
```

----------

